# Diamond Sampler Reservation Cancel Fee - $75



## Family_Travel_Guy (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello
It is with embarrassment that I say I purchased a DRI Sampler. Waste of money and all the lies.
Anyway I am where I am.
We had a reservation for April, nothing much 4 days. We decided to not go. I booked in Oct 19. There is a $75 cancel fee. Which just irritates the S*^t out of me. Does anyone have experience with this situation? My thought is is that they will Charge me for the trip, nights booked AND have some charge for missing our sales presentation if I just decide to do nothing.
I should probably just swallow my pride and pay the $75, any objections...?
Thanks and I look forward to your responses
PS If I was in a place financially to actually use the travel, its not a bad deal really. Theres a reason they are doing away or have done away with the sampler, they are probably losing money.


----------



## Family_Travel_Guy (Feb 24, 2020)

Also wanted to say that out sampler expires July 2020. And we are not planning another trip. We have 13,000 points left.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 24, 2020)

Yup all marketing inventory (samplers, 4 nighters, etc) make you pay full retail if you dont show and go to the sales presentation.

3 main benefits to sampler:
-Get out 15 minutes earlier as you get to skip the sampler part of sales presentations.
- IF you decide to buy retail, buy a sampler the week prior then they convert your points to regular for a 20,000 bonus
- phone booking is much better for getting favours such as inventory unavailable online


Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 24, 2020)

Yep, for public relations reasons Diamond has limited the increases in annual Club fees. So, to increase their revenue stream, they have been increasing (and introducing anew) various transaction fees. This is a company managed by despicable people.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just enjoy the vacations that you would like and that’s it!  No more strings after that


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just another case how DRI is nickel and dime people.


----------



## Family_Travel_Guy (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks guys. Im going to just pay the 75$ and be glad that this will be the end!
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 25, 2020)

The DR cancellation fee for regular members who cancel as you, under 60 days, is much higher! DR doesnt have banking fees though like Vistana, etc so it all evens out.
Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------

